# Can I egg share again?



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I've just had a BFN after egg sharing at The Lister. From the beginning of the cycle it was a disaster, first I failed to down reg with sniffers, then failed again with injections, I then had to have that awful Prostap which finally worked! I then went onto stimms with four amps of Menopur, after eight days I only had five visible follies on the scan and I was told that I didn't have enough to egg share (which is fair enough). I then had to make the decision to either abandon or go ahead, we went ahead as in for a penny in for a pound!! We got three eggies and only one fertilised unfortunately we got a BFN.  

What I wanted to know is whether another clinic would let me egg share with them. Our next cycle if we stay at The Lister is going to cost £7000 as we need sperm retrieval as well!   I personally think the reason I didn't respond very well to the stimms is because of the Prostap injection, it lasts for a month and the doctor agreed with me that they must contradict each other? 

Has anyone got any suggestions of who might take me on egg sharing again in the London or South East area?

Thanks

Willow
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I found this, it might help 
Looks like you might have probs if you have had 2 unsuccessful cycles but as you have had only one cycle, you might still be able to do egg share

Hope this helps you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,75.0.html

All the best
Jo
x x x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Sorry to hear your attempt wasn't great :-(  

I'm from kent too... I had my egg share at the lister too, and I'm hoping for my next go that I can go to SEFC in Tonbridge wells... think there website is www.sefc.co.uk
They do free IVF and drugs but u have to pay for any tests you need and for initial consulation and anything else u need e.g. ICSI...
also , the Chaucer in Cantery do egg sharing too but their success rates aren't that great.

Anyway, best of luck!  I think u just have to contact them and see what they say.

Helen x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

sorry ,, meant to read, the Chaucer in Canterbury does it too!  xxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Helen

I've just looked at the SEFC site and it looks interesting, only problem is I've just turned 36 so I don't think they will have me!!   I'm going to phone tomorrow anyway?

Thanks for the info

Willow
xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

Did u have any luck with the SEFC in the end

Helen x


----------

